

Selling Off Apache Holy Land - juanplusjuan
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/29/opinion/selling-off-apache-holy-land.html

======
jayvanguard
Why is it legal for completely unrelated laws to be tacked on to bills? In
most countries this would be called corruption.

~~~
mcv
I wish that was true. In the EU, in a meeting of _agricultural ministers_ , a
clause about software patents (I think) was once added to an otherwise
agricultural bill, and it would have passed if Poland hadn't blocked it.

Sneaky trickery like that can happen everywhere, unfortunately (though it does
seem to be a lot more common in the US).

------
zafka
This is a good reason for capital punishment for congressmen. I cannot express
my feelings in a public forum.

~~~
yellowapple
Can't or won't? ;)

~~~
zafka
Good point. :)

------
zafka
This would be a fine time to write your congress critters and the white house
too.

~~~
disposition2
While I hate to argue against this and typically suggest the same, it was the
state's (Arizona, surprise!) 2 Senators that added (in to the defense spending
bill) the selling off of the land to an foreign mining company after years of
lobbying (by said company) attempts to pass this legislation (on its own
merit) failed. So don't bother writing to McCain or Flake because they are the
one's that created this mess in the first place.

You could write to AZ rep's but a majority of them support this or a similar
concept as many lobby to get the Federally protected lands back in to the
hands of the state so they can do more of the same...all in the name of short
term profits (seemingly for foreign corporations that will do little to
actually benefit the state).

------
dczx
I definitely thought this was about the webserver and not the tribe.

